# 1 3br3ba unit or 2 seperate units???



## mgeez (Jun 17, 2009)

My father-in-law wants to take his entire family, 2 couples and 1 family with 2 children. Total of 8. He asked me to do the searching for any accomodations I could find for April 2010 on Disney property. He does not want to rent cars and wants the flexibility to bring the grandchildren back for a nap in the afternoon. I have been looking at DVC rentals for days now and find that the only single units that have 3 bathrooms are the prime villa units at only a few of the resorts, which i have found nothing for rent other than from Disney itself. Big bucks! There are several 3 br/ 2ba for rent, but 3 seperate baths are a must. There are plenty of multiple 2br/2ba for rent. Should i keep looking for a 3 br/3ba or should I just find him (2) 2 br/2 ba seperate units? If there are the 3 br/3 ba units out there for rent, what would an average price in primetime spring be?


----------



## london (Jun 17, 2009)

*Separate Units*

We have gone on family vacations with 8, and found that 2 two BR units work out the best.

Sometimes, the extra privacy can be a good thing.

The pricing might be just as close to the price of a 3BR/3Bath unit.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2009)

*You'll find large point renters on the mouseowners forum *- http://mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48

For example see this rental threads  
http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25083
http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24964


*The following DVC resorts have three bedroom villas (aka Grand Villas)*. Each of the three bedroom villas have at least three bathrooms
- Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
- Old Key West
- Boardwalk Villas
- Animal Kingdom Jambo House & Kidani Village
- Bay Lake Towers

*The newest DVC resorts have three bathrooms in the the two bedroom villas too.*
- Animal Kingdom Kidani Village
- Bay Lake Towers


*Here's a link to the DVC point charts*. Just select the DVC resort to see the nightly point requirement for your dates.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml (NOTE: Make sure you look at the 2010 point chart)

The DVC two bedroom unit are small except for Old Key West. The three bedroom units will be more comfortable for a party of 8.  
Here's a link to the DVC website - http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortOverview?id=ProspectsResortsOverviewPage (Take a look at the 360 room tours for each resort)

DVC members can begin booking 11 months prior. Spring Break booking has already started. Spring Break is very popular time, don't wait too long to book. There's not that many three bedrooms (aka Grand Villas). Here's a link to the number of room types available at each DVC resort - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29234071&postcount=3

*NOTE:* It's cheaper to rent a two bedroom plus a studio vs a three bedroom

Good Luck


----------



## logan115 (Jun 17, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> *You'll find large point renters on the mouseowners forum *- http://mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48
> 
> For example see this rental threads
> http://mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25083
> ...




Would also point out that at Animal Kingdom Villas (in the new Kidani section) I think the 2BRs have 3 baths and can technically sleep nine but it will be awfully cozy............

2 X 2BRs is roughly the same cost as a 3BR +/- a couple hundred bucks depending on your exact dates as April spans 2 different "seasons."  At the risk of stating the obvious 1 2 BR and 1 1BR (or studio) is also cheaper than the 3 BR and may work for you as well.  The great thing about the 1BR and up at the DVC is the full kitchen and in-unit washer/dryer.  As long as you had at least 1 1BR or larger it (kitchen/washer/dryer) should be sufficient for a party of 8-9.

As a PP said, with 2 X 2BR you'll have plenty of space, but keep in mind that while you can request that multiple units are close, I wouldn't expect them to be right next to each other.  Spring break is a busy time and does tend to fill up, so I'd try to start locking something in shortly.  Both of the folks listed in the links above have solid reputations and no complaints from renters that I've seen/heard of.  Won't necessarily be the cheapest, but you also don't have to worry about having an issues with them either.  

Chris


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks all for your usual invaluable help. Anyway I look at it, it will be pricey!


----------



## RumpleMom (Jun 24, 2009)

Take a look at the Treehouse Villas at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort.  It has 3 bedrooms.

The price to rent for a week would make a nice down payment on a DVC contract.  :whoopie:


----------



## logan115 (Jun 24, 2009)

RumpleMom said:


> Take a look at the Treehouse Villas at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort.  It has 3 bedrooms.
> 
> The price to rent for a week would make a nice down payment on a DVC contract.  :whoopie:



Yep - and with banking and borrowing you can "get away" with less than 140 pts (if you're trip is in the "Premiere" Season).  Figuring on $70/pt, that would be $9800.  Renting points at even $10 (a stretch for a reservation that far out - probably pay closer to $11-$14) for 418 pts = $4180. If you find a contract with all 2009 & 2010 pts you could bank the 2009s into 2010, and borrow the 2011s to have 420 pts.

So $10,800 upfront (adding $1000 if buyer pays closing costs and 2009 MFs), plus another $1200 for 2010 and 2011 MFs brings your total to $12K in total costs for the 420 pts needed.  If you than sell your 140 pts (in the next 2-3 years) for more than $8K net ($57/pt) you've come out ahead.  Also need to factor in something for the TVM for the $10,800.

One of the things that put me over the edge is that our next trip we're bringing my parents, and the following trip my wife's parents.  We need a 2BR, and the point totals for the time we will be going are roughly 310 pts/trip.

At $10/pt, that's $6200 pts we'd pay "renting" and for $12K out the door we now own enough points to cover these trips - and many more.  Kinda feel like after accounting for 2010/2011 MFs we will "own" these points for just over $7K ($12K upfront - 6.2K we'd pay renting +1.2k for 2010/11 MFs).

Something to point out though - we're already well past the 11 mo window for April 2010, and resale takes another 1 1/2 to 2 months to pass ROFR and get into the system.  By that time there's a good chance that the THVs will be booked up for Spring Break 2010.

Depending on how much time you want to put into it, your best bet may be to rent a reservation, buy a resale contract, and then rent out your points.

Sounds backwards, and definitely isn't the cleanest way, but may end up being a more cost effecient option - especially if this type of thing (big family trip to WDW) is more than just a one-off.

Chris


----------

